# Debate User Nobue on vaccines and pumping 16 year olds full of cock



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Now was that Alex Jones, your Tulpa or the underaged teenage girl you represent yourself as who told you this?











						CDC Miscounted Number Of Americans Who Have Received First Covid Shot
					

The CDC says the number of people 65 and older with at least one shot is 95%, lowered from 99.9%. Bloomberg reported that the move acknowledged what state officials have discovered: The U.S. has co…




					khn.org
				




Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in. 

Can't accept your vaxgodz are gay?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Nobue isn't underaged in any form of media she's in.


Never ever ever huh


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> Never ever ever huh


16 is legal in most places.



cuddle striker said:


> not unwashed vaers reports, not social media, and not a pamphlet you saw on telegram.
> obituary. death cert. google or duckduck these things.
> 
> if it's social media posts I will show you within a few screenshots why it's fake.
> ...


So,I should take numbers from hospitals that called everything COVID when they got money for it,  but I've got to live up to higher standards?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824464


Sorry only grandmas like you,  brochip


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Sorry you can't appreciate "the forbidden fruit" of a half-formed brain with a still-developing body to molest, brochip


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

Shek$il said:


> View attachment 2824478


Haha, you understand hetero men, then. 

So, some states might have more jabbed people?   40% of us aren't by your standards, and we provide your food and have a good chunk of your military bases.   Assuming those numbers are more honest than those of the CDC.



cuddle striker said:


> nice to know.
> 
> please @Nobue do not get vaccinated.


You know that's when most women finish puberty, right?



Product Placement said:


> So? that doesn't make it right and doesn't change the fact you are a weeb pedo for even defending it. Got to ask is 16 even legal where you live?


It is, like in most states.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh god, not only is @Nobue an uneducated, autistic simpleton, he's a pedo, too.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Tell it to the cops, pedo.


Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


this is random.txt gold


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> 16 is legal in most places.


Take 50 pfizer boosters then get HIV please



Nobue said:


> Haha.  You want the youth pumped full of vaccines that are dangerous for them, and I want to pump the youth who are old enough full of cock.   Who's the bad guy here?


You're both just awful.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> this is random.txt gold


I'm pretty proud of this one.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why are QAnon boomer GOPers always the ones who turn out to be pedos?


"QAnon!  The QAnon is falling!"


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Doesn't that make you want to work for the UN then, Mr Sex Offender?


Why?   I'm not a pedo, and I don't want some pozzed world government.



cuddle striker said:


> I don't want him to get vaccinated because I've seen what covid does to people's dicks.


Look at a lot of dicks?


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> You admitted to being a pedo you can't put that genie back in the bottle.


Why does anyone think this is a good idea?  Oh yeah here I am on the Farms, maybe I should just admit to being a pedo, this will work out well.

DIE PEDO!


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Right, and he's misusing it.
> 
> Yep.  I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


How old are you?


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> How old are you?


Why would I PL?

@Dude Vaccines  nice trolling name, breh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Why would I PL?


Because if you're older than 20, you're pretty much a pedo.
Even then I'd argue 18-20 is a bit creepy in most cases.

Also you basically already powerleveled much worse than your age, so...


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> Yep. I'm saying the guy is ignorant on multiple fronts.


And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.

I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> And you still don't get it, unironically criticising the elites and sperging about age of consent/pedophilia in the same post.
> 
> I would say "Please stop while you're ahead" but I bet you won't follow it so I'll just leave this be.


I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobue said:


> I'm enjoying this.   Why would I stop before it starts to bore me?


----------

